# Breeding Information



## Mutt

Here is a list of helpful breeding links and information. Mainly for advanced cultivators. If new to growing may find this information difficult.

Technical terms regarding breeding Submitted by "OpenCountry"

*My Cataloguing System - by DJ Short* 

Mendel's Genetic Laws


An Advanced Study: The Propagation and Breeding of Distinctive Cannabis by Robert Connell Clarke 

The Art of Selection for Breeding Fine Cannabis  (Know your Stone) by DJ Short

Breeding Tips by DJ Short

PM me any more informative links so that they can be added if you wish.


----------

